# Cluster repairs UK warning - with video



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning everyone, I wonder if you can help?

I recently had my dash pod "rebuilt" by cluster repairs UK but they managed to return it with faults it didn't even have!
After replacing the DIS and repairing a faulty fuel gauge it came back with the rev needle sticking on the return sweep.
I returned it to them a second time only for it to come back again with the same issue.
When I called them about it I was accused of being fussy and not knowing how a TT rev counter operates, apparently this is normal?!
They assured me they had tested it on their bench all day and it was working fine. After numerous calls and emails they have now gone quiet. They are not exactly local to me so popping down there is not an option and I have had to accept I am on my own trying to fix this.
If you are thinking about getting your dash pod repaired I would suggest using someone else!

Here is a short video of the sticking rev needle: 



 18-24 seconds is where it is most obvious.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what might be causing this? I don't know how these work. Apparently the motor that drives this is the second brand new one installed so I assume that is unlikely to be the cause. Could the needle just be pushed in too hard or something simple like that or is the sweep back to 0 controlled electronically and there won't be anything a layman like me can do?

Any help or advice would be really appreciated as I am reluctant to spend more money on this and the sticky needle is driving me nuts!


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

have you sent them the video? say you're going to take legal action


----------



## andy_k (Sep 5, 2014)

Ahh hell no, that's not normal at all, for any rev-counter I've ever seen on any car.

If this issue wasn't present before - as you say it wasn't, then they should fix it.


----------



## Karlito (Oct 22, 2014)

That is quite a jump and definitely not normal. I would send the video to the company and mention that if they don't sort it you will start legal action.

Also point them towards this thread, as no company wants negative press.


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a shame I have used them twice with no problems


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Has the needle been pushed too far down? This can impair it's movement


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. I guess I was just unlucky.

To be honest I don't really want to give them the pod back again. Apart from having no faith in them every time I send it back I lose the car for a week and it's my daily.

They did swear they fully tested it before it left them the second time so I don't want to bash their repair too much as for all I know it could be the wiring in my car, although unlikely. However I can bash them for their customer service because that is shocking.

I know they're crap and now I've told you guys they are crap, thats enough for me. I would rather try to find an alternative way of fixing it and not deal with them anymore - hence my post. If I can understand a little of how it functions I might be able to fix it myself. I know it's a long shot but before I send it to anyone else I'd like to explore that option. If it is just a needle thats been pushed on wonky or something then I'm confident I could fix that.


----------



## properjp (Feb 7, 2014)

Send it to BBA Reman instead, they are proper pros.


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

youve done everything you can do on your own. time to contact trading standards. dont be put of by TS, as they are very friendly and very very helpfull and will get you the results you deserve.


----------



## tt02_123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've had issues with cluster repairs too.

Had full repair done. On drive home noticed the new lcd looked like it had a dead pixel. 
Went back politely asking them to rectify the problem. 
I was told it was some dirt that was there in the first place and not their problem. 
I had to argue that was totally not the case and was then told they couldn't fix it today anyway and I'd have to come another day.
To which I said no, I've booked in advanced, I've traveled here, I'm not local and I wanted it fixed today.
After much deliberation they begrudgingly said they'd do it. Went away with that fixed but with fingerprints on the inside of the perspex. By that point I'd had enough and knew I'd receive some crappy excuse like it was there already!


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had trouble too mate. The attitude sounds similar. Mine was initially returned with a hair and dust behind the Perspex and when I mentioned that was told what did I expect, it's not a new part. When it came back the second time that had been sorted.

I did call TS this afternoon and they seem to think I have a good case and gave me a template letter to send them.

I'm not holding out much hope but I guess it's worth a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Best of luck with this, I know I won't be using them come dashpod repair time :twisted:


----------



## Bbuk (Jan 18, 2015)

is this the company ED from wheeler dealers used to repair his dashpods?


----------



## PJ#74 (Feb 20, 2015)

Bbuk said:


> is this the company ED from wheeler dealers used to repair his dashpods?


Yes, they used Cluster Repairs on that black TT.

I was looking to go to Cartronix for mine, as the fuel gauge only drops to 1/2 and then the fuel light comes on.

Are they reliable?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Mike brewer(wheeler dealers) now uses BBA reman,posted about how good they are on Facebook this week,they did mine no problems and very quick :wink:


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

I think they're about £25 cheaper too for the full rebuild.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Jaylad said:


> Mike brewer(wheeler dealers) now uses BBA reman,posted about how good they are on Facebook this week,they did mine no problems and very quick :wink:


Isn't it BBA-reman that uses the screens with a red instead of black backgound?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

triplefan said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Mike brewer(wheeler dealers) now uses BBA reman,posted about how good they are on Facebook this week,they did mine no problems and very quick :wink:
> ...


I think they did,but sorted it now,as far as I know,worth asking if you need a repair to make sure :wink:


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

PJ#74 said:


> Bbuk said:
> 
> 
> > is this the company ED from wheeler dealers used to repair his dashpods?
> ...


Would recommend cartronix


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I used CRUK for the pixel fault a while back. Nothing but trouble, terrible customer service, rude, bolshy, threatening at times, totally unhelpful. the repair went bad again almost immediately, they agreed to look at it again under warranty but when I booked it in they were on an unannounced 2 week shutdown, leaving me in the shlt. Had it repaired elsewhere, that guy found evidence that the original CRUK repair was botched with a seconds part, not new... it goes on. They had the gaul to suggest that if they were good enough for Wheeler Dealers.... you get the picture. Bunch of cowboys IMO. I got a full refund + costs and interest in the end but only after threatening small claims court action under SOGasA, and never a trace of any apology or professionalism throughout the whole saga. I left a negative review here...


----------



## TNTCreature (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey, I'm having a fault with the car starting that I believe is linked to the dash pod immo.

Been searching and found a place called ATP electronic in Staffordshire. They have site on EBay.

Just wondering if anyone has used or heard of them?

Really nervous about sending it off with an intermittent fault and it coming back worse for £200.


----------



## bassett (Mar 17, 2013)

Not much help but I was dead impressed with bba reman. Took up and ebay offer price and got 10-20 quid off the list price.

Once unit was out it was back in less than a week.

They carried out a repair to my coolant and fuel gauge and worked perfectly after the work.

Adam


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I got my "guaranteed " repair with bba reman also.
Its guaranteed for life.. as long as I own the car 

They do a full refurb..everything is checked and fixed .
The central dis display,Im not even sure if the original units are available anymore..

The dash itself is Marelli(I think). Why audi farmed the dash out to an italian co. I dunno.
No ones ever heard of any probs with italian electrics most likely 

My dis is fine now..ok its not "Black" background but fiddling with the display brightness rheostat even in daylight makes a diff and its totally legible.

Im glad I picked that "fixer" up till now at least.I got mine done around the end of 2014, at that time none of the others were offering a "even if its just youre central dis thats buggered weel check/fix all the dials" treatment.
Things may have changed since.


----------

